# Pet Pygmys - best sex combination



## Molly (Oct 31, 2011)

Well last week our pet wether Ike  had to be put down by the vet.  He was suffering from renal stones that completely stopped him from peeing.  We now only have a female pygmy goat (Molly)  We are now looking for a friend for her.  We were thinking we should get another female, mainly because of the problem Ike had (apparently wethers block up easier due to anatomy of their urethra?) but then I thought maybe 2 females might not get along as well as a female and a wether.  Molly is very timid and quiet and I'd hate to bring home a goat that will hurt her or be mean to her.  Any advice would be helpful.


----------



## elevan (Oct 31, 2011)

Doe or wether you have the potential for aggression when you combine a "herd".

Wethers (and bucks) are prone to Urinary Calculi (stones) even though does get them as well (a doe is able to pass them generally).

It is easier to feed 2 does than a wether and a doe.  Wethers need to be fed in a way that helps prevent UC from occurring.


----------



## daisychick (Oct 31, 2011)

I agree that 2 girls are easier to feed together, but if you do decide on a wether, do some reading on here and learn about the prevention measures and special feeding requirements of boys so you can do your best to prevent one having stones again.   I am sorry for your loss and I hope you find Molly a friend soon.


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 31, 2011)

I would get a doe.  They will work out the "herd" order between themselves.   Be sure you look at the herd order where the doe comes from.   AND if your doe has horns get another doe with horns or vice versa.


----------



## Molly (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks for the input.  I feel so awfully guilty...I had no idea about UC until Ike showed symptoms.  I'm glad I found this forum, what a wealth of advice.  Molly has no horns, so I will probably look for a polled doe.  Might be a hard find at this time of year, she has 6 chickens to keep her company for now, guess I'll have to be patient.


----------



## lilhill (Oct 31, 2011)

You can also get a disbudded doe ... It would be easier to find.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 31, 2011)

If you post your general location, maybe someone on here would even have what you are looking for.

Like Lillhill said, disbudded is an option too.


----------



## daisychick (Oct 31, 2011)

I just saw an ad for our area on CL for 3 pet quality pygmy does, disbudded, for just $25 a piece, so keep looking and I bet you find Molly a friend.


----------



## Molly (Oct 31, 2011)

I can't add my location until I have posted 10 times.  I am from Prince George BC, Canada.  I find most of the goats here are not disbudded, not sure why not.  I might go look at a 7 month old pygmy about 2 hours from me on Sunday.  She is supposed to be lower in the pecking order, she does have little horns though.  Very cute and a rusty red color...oh yes and she is $125  :/


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 1, 2011)

Molly said:
			
		

> I can't add my location until I have posted 10 times.  I am from Prince George BC, Canada.  I find most of the goats here are not disbudded, not sure why not.  I might go look at a 7 month old pygmy about 2 hours from me on Sunday.  She is supposed to be lower in the pecking order, she does have little horns though.  Very cute and a rusty red color...oh yes and she is $125  :/


Little horns grow into bigger horns.  Keep that in mind.   They can be surgically removed at the vet but it's expensive.   

The pygmy's ARE awful cute though aren't they?


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 1, 2011)

You could also band the horns.


----------



## Molly (Nov 2, 2011)

Well I think I found some little goat friends for Molly.  They are 6 week old Nigerian Dwarf sister and brother.  They have been disbudded, and the little boy will be banded soon.  They are about 8 hours away though.  I am trying to arrange transport for them, have something in the works for Nov 13th.  They are beautiful all black with a white spot on their head.  I can't wait.  Hubby said if transport falls thru, we may need to take the road trip ourselves!


----------



## elevan (Nov 2, 2011)




----------

